# HOW MANY PUMPS AND BATTERIES?



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

going to be installing a front/back only set up on my 1965 super sport impala,not even going for side to side.wanting minimal amount of pumps and batteries,my question,can 1 pump do front/back or do i need 2 pumps? will 2 batteries be good? im looking for max trunk space and reliability.
thanks for any input


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

You can do a 1pump 2batt set up with a manifold to still get the moves it will be slow but it can be done you could even mount the pump up under the hood use the car batt and one other under the hood and keep all the trunk space


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

:werd:


stevie d said:


> You can do a 1pump 2batt set up with a manifold to still get the moves it will be slow but it can be done you could even mount the pump up under the hood use the car batt and one other under the hood and keep all the trunk space


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

getv 2 pumps and atleast 3 batterys


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd say get a whammy pump set up with 3-4 batteries... That should leave plenty of space in that size trunk....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the problem with 2dumps only is fluid transfer.
I understand you not caring for moves and speed, so i suggest 1pump 4dumps, or 2pumps 4dumps at 24v single bank.
Ive heard of guys using only the car battery and being cool with it, so thats an option too.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Just my suggestion.. Two pumps 4 batteries.. 48 to the front 36 to the rear. very reliable..,


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

352cutty86 said:


> Just my suggestion.. Two pumps 4 batteries.. 48 to the front 36 to the rear. very reliable..,


CO-SIGNED


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

going with 2 pumps 2 batteries it will be front/back/pancake not even going for side to side thanks for everyones suggestions.picture shown is on a 64 impala and it will be very similar to that car 1 pump 1 battery on each side of trunk.picture taken from los boulevardos website


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Later you're going to regret that go 2 pumps and 4 Batteries will be quick enough to have fun and reliable


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Only cars I've seen with that setup is radical show cars so they can get hydraulic points. That's usually hidden in corner with another setup for looks in trunk.saves all the bondo and modifications


----------

